# Inventory Time...



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not the kind of a guy who can just let my cigars run free like some of you can. I'm a strict disciplinarian when it comes to them. I expect them to stay where I put them and not go wandering off. But darned if I can remember where I put each and every one of them, much less how many I'm supposed to have.

So, I keep a spreadsheet to tell where it was I put them and just how many of them are out there waiting to face the fire. I try to keep it updated as I go, but nobody's perfect. Once every year or two a full physical inventory is required to keep everything straight, 'marked and 'membered; count 'em, get 'em reorganized, and fix all the mistakes on my spreadsheet.

However, I'm a world-class procrastinator when it comes to step-by-step projects like this. This time Karma stepped in to force my hand. My main computer crashed a couple of weeks ago. Had to rebuild it and load a fresh copy of Windows on a new hard-drive (SSD this time) while I used a back-up computer just to keep connected.

I was able to retrieve most of my files off the old drive, but wouldn't you know it, my cigar spreadsheet was corrupted and only yielded gobbledy-**** when I tried to open it. Fortunately, I was able to dig up a clean back-up copy from about 6-months ago off another external drive. But, 6-months is a long time in the world of a daily smoker!

So, the time had come! No more procrastinating.

Some info is just gone forever, like recent purchase prices or where certain gifted cigars came from (apologies in advance to those of you who have been so generous if I can't name names when I smoke them).

Still, a few hours of counting this afternoon and it's finally done.

Stats? Ahhhh.... no. Haven't gotten that far with rebuilding the spreadsheet yet. But seat of the pants, and as expected, about 10% NC and 90% CC, the later of which includes maybe 5% customs and JO's. Within Cuban factory brands, which is what I mainly track, I'm still probably 60% coronas and smaller. Top brands represented are, in descending order (with approximate percentages):

25% Partagas
15% H.Upmann
15% Bolivar
10% Montecristo
10% Romeo y Julieta
5% Ramon Allones
5% Vegueros
5% Hoyo de Monterrey
10% all the rest

I tried to make everything look nice and neat too, at least as much as that's possible with this unruly bunch and for at least for a little while. Here are a few highlights of the final outcome...









































































Anyway, the heck with spring cleaning. Winter cigar inventorying is good for the soul and leads to a good night's sleep. I highly recommend it!

I think I'll sit down and have a cigar to celebrate. Now where did I put that '08 Monte #2?


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm in awe. I commend you on the effort and skill needed to put together such a beautiful sight!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Dam, thats sight to behold


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Wow!!
Impressive display.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

That’s probably more sticks than many cigar shops.... I’m in awe...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Now time to organize the accessories..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice work there Jack and such a beautiful assortment of gar candy. I'm stealing your method of storing your tube caps. All mine are freefloaters in the trays or tuppers which often has me concerned about them damaging the cigars the come in contact with. Great post!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Glad you're up and running again. I'm with Dino, you really gotta do something with those accessories now.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Impressive!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm not the kind of a guy that can just let my cigars run free like some of you can. I'm a strict disciplinarian when it comes to them. I expect them to stay where I put them and not go wandering off. But darned if I can remember where I put each and every one of them, much less how many I'm supposed to have.
> 
> So, I keep a spreadsheet to tell where it was I put them and just how many of them are out there waiting to face the fire. I try to keep it updated as I go, but nobody's perfect. Once every year or two a full physical inventory is required to keep everything straight, 'marked and 'membered; count 'em, get 'em reorganized, and fix all the mistakes on my spreadsheet.
> 
> ...


_Well at 25% Partagas your just another Party Whore :vs_laugh:
Welcome to the club!:vs_cool:_


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Fantastic spread. With this many cigars an inventory is a must. Great job!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice Stash Jack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Your a better man than I. I like to be organized but Im too lazy and cigars are more for fun for me. Id hate to make cigars a chore.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

LeatherNeck said:


> Nice work there Jack and such a beautiful assortment of gar candy. I'm stealing your method of storing your tube caps. All mine are freefloaters in the trays or tuppers which often has me concerned about them damaging the cigars the come in contact with. Great post!


On the ones still in their boxes I sometimes take the cap off and rest it on the top of the tube so I can fit them all back in the box. That only works with the cheapies with end caps. Don't know what to do with the new-fangled tubes for bigger and higher-end cigars that split in the middle, so they stay put until I smoke enough of them to warrant transferring to a drawer or tray.

But anyway, that Whynter wineador came with the little plastic bins that slot into a drawer. Pretty sure they're meant for holding HF beads. But they come in much handier for the caps, especially since I've got a big tray in the bottom for beads.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

poppajon75 said:


> Glad you're up and running again. I'm with Dino, you really gotta do something with those accessories now.


That's a horse of a different color. Some are on my desk that I use every day, others in my desk drawer or travel backpack. Oh, and I have a nice wooden "humidor" filled with some more that I rarely, if ever, use.

I honestly don't know why I have so much in the way of accessories. I got by for years with one good lighter and one good cutter (and would add a Modus today :vs_cool. But then I signed up for Puff "a few" years back and... :surprise:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> That's a horse of a different color. Some are on my desk that I use every day, others in my desk drawer or travel backpack. Oh, and I have a nice wooden "humidor" filled with some more that I rarely, if ever, use.
> 
> I honestly don't know why I have so much in the way of accessories. I got by for years with one good lighter and one good cutter (and would add a Modus today :vs_cool. But then I signed up for Puff "a few" years back and... :surprise:


There should be a disclaimer for those signing up here about the loads of free space you're inevitably going to give up to cigars and, cigar related paraphernalia. I've got a corner in the spare room designated to just shipping and, packaging material lol. The same room also contains the cooler, several tuppers and, the empty boxes. One of those empty boxes contains accessories... The ones not inhabiting the drawer in the bottom of the humi in between the dining room and, living room. 
I would have to remove at least the bed from the spare room to accommodate a collection the size of what you've accumulated over the years but, I'm working on that a little at a time  One day I hope it to be equally impressive.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Well at 25% Partagas your just another Party Whore :vs_laugh:
> Welcome to the club!:vs_cool:_


Heck, I helped build the clubhouse!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Very nice setup indeed, just one step away from a walk in at this point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

seems like you may have a lot of cigars


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I’m envious of Jack’s organization skills. Couldn’t do that in a year. Probably why he owns a business and I work for others. 
I have the willy nilly, free range cigar farm. I play Tetris when I get new boxes as well as a biannual mold check. The only things labeled by me are loose cc and sticks that were gifted. 
I do feel less alone about having my coolers stuffed to the brim. 
Hats off, compadre:vs_cool:


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm not the kind of a guy who can just let my cigars run free like some of you can. I'm a strict disciplinarian when it comes to them. I expect them to stay where I put them and not go wandering off. But darned if I can remember where I put each and every one of them, much less how many I'm supposed to have.
> 
> So, I keep a spreadsheet to tell where it was I put them and just how many of them are out there waiting to face the fire. I try to keep it updated as I go, but nobody's perfect. Once every year or two a full physical inventory is required to keep everything straight, 'marked and 'membered; count 'em, get 'em reorganized, and fix all the mistakes on my spreadsheet.
> 
> ...


K, now I gotta ask, how many shoes does your wife own?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Stogiepuffer said:


> K, now I gotta ask, how many shoes does your wife own?


At least one for each foot... I think. :ask:

Seriously, the keys to building a good sized stock of cigars are:


A redheaded wife who finds enough to be mad at me about aside from cigars
A slush fund account she does not see the statements for
An office at home to work from so I can receive packages while she's away at her office
Basement cigar storage and smoking room that she rarely ventures into
It's also a plus that one of the products I sell is cigar related so I can claim they are for R&D


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

curmudgeonista said:


> At least one for each foot... I think. :ask:
> 
> Seriously, the keys to building a good sized stock of cigars are:
> 
> ...


Hahaha! That's fantastic. Even your subterfuge is organized! :grin2:

Nice collection by the way ....


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm late to the party, but man those are some beautiful looking cigars you have.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

This thread should have been titled.. Shock & Awe!! 
Seriously, nice collection jack. I'm with JT, might be time to build that walk-in. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice job there, you’re definitely more organized than me, about as far as I’ve ever gotten is to think about paying someone to do mine, but then I would have to keep up with it!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> There should be a disclaimer for those signing up here about the loads of free space you're inevitably going to give up to cigars and, cigar related paraphernalia. I've got a corner in the spare room designated to just shipping and, packaging material lol. The same room also contains the cooler, several tuppers and, the empty boxes. One of those empty boxes contains accessories... The ones not inhabiting the drawer in the bottom of the humi in between the dining room and, living room.
> I would have to remove at least the bed from the spare room to accommodate a collection the size of what you've accumulated over the years but, I'm working on that a little at a time  One day I hope it to be equally impressive.


Tread lightly my friend... you don't wanna piss the wife off.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Tread lightly my friend... you don't wanna piss the wife off.


Ha! I'll have to get some video of her going off one day for you. 
It's all part of my master plan to take over the spare room a little at a time.


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> At least one for each foot... I think. :ask:
> 
> Seriously, the keys to building a good sized stock of cigars are:
> 
> ...


So what your saying is, she doesn't know how large your stash is... wow.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Stogiepuffer said:


> So what your saying is, she doesn't know how large your stash is... wow.


Not precisely, no. But mostly I was just kidding around. In actual fact she does at least know it's enough that if something untimely happened to me she's to get in touch with a certain designated cigar buddy with whom I've made reciprocal arrangements to be "cigar executor" so the investment doesn't become a total loss.

On this I point am dead serious (NPI). You need a contingency plan if you have a substantial collection of cigars, particularly CC's where it requires someone who knows the ropes and has the connections to handle discreet liquidation. My wife wouldn't know how to maintain them, much less reap any value from them if I were out of the picture.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

That’s all you got? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice job there, you're definitely more organized than me, about as far as I've ever gotten is to think about paying someone to do mine, but then I would have to keep up with it!


Nathan, I'd say your pretty organized. I received a monster sampler from you early on and everything was dated. I buy a box and think, "ok, its March 2017. I can remember that". Then 2 months later I can't remember when and where they came from.

A couple months ago, I got inspired and started marking mine up.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Nicely done, Jack! I love how detailed even your bomb’s spreadsheet is!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

selpo said:


> Nicely done, Jack! I love how detailed even your bomb's spreadsheet is!


I have a feeling your collection is even better organized @selpo, or at least more interesting to look at. How about some pics?


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

curmudgeonista said:


> At least one for each foot... I think. :ask:
> 
> Seriously, the keys to building a good sized stock of cigars are:
> 
> ...


Forehead slap...I hadn't thought about doing the same for my cigar purchases.

For years I've been following a similar acquiring strategy to acquire firearms. Large gun safes aren't just kept to deter criminals. Time to shift gears for a bit.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> I have a feeling your collection is even better organized @selpo, or at least more interesting to look at. How about some pics?


Thank you Jack @curmudgeonista for saying that but not even close!

I do need to let some fresh air in the freezador, will get some pics and post this weekend.


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE (Nov 28, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm not the kind of a guy who can just let my cigars run free like some of you can. I'm a strict disciplinarian when it comes to them. I expect them to stay where I put them and not go wandering off. But darned if I can remember where I put each and every one of them, much less how many I'm supposed to have.
> 
> So, I keep a spreadsheet to tell where it was I put them and just how many of them are out there waiting to face the fire. I try to keep it updated as I go, but nobody's perfect. Once every year or two a full physical inventory is required to keep everything straight, 'marked and 'membered; count 'em, get 'em reorganized, and fix all the mistakes on my spreadsheet.
> 
> ...


May I ask what is it you use to tag the foot of the cigars?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UPTOWNSMOKE said:


> May I ask what is it you use to tag the foot of the cigars?


I use cigar bands @*Rondo* turned me on to. Being a rectangular strip they're not only great for recording box codes & dates, but also protecting the foot of the cigar...

https://www.amazon.com/Blank-Cigar-...=1516492704&sr=8-1&keywords=cigar+band+labels









You can use either the brown side or the white side.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Very nice assortment!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> I use cigar bands @*Rondo* turned me on to. Being a rectangular strip they're not only great for recording box codes & dates, but also protecting the foot of the cigar...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Blank-Cigar-...=1516492704&sr=8-1&keywords=cigar+band+labels
> 
> ...


I bought these to keep track of bombed cigars. I'm gonna start flipping them white side out since the brown side out doesn't seem to work that well in smaller rg.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE (Nov 28, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I use cigar bands @*Rondo* turned me on to. Being a rectangular strip they're not only great for recording box codes & dates, but also protecting the foot of the cigar...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Blank-Cigar-...=1516492704&sr=8-1&keywords=cigar+band+labels
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will look into them.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm not the kind of a guy who can just let my cigars run free like some of you can. I'm a strict disciplinarian when it comes to them. I expect them to stay where I put them and not go wandering off. But darned if I can remember where I put each and every one of them, much less how many I'm supposed to have.
> 
> So, I keep a spreadsheet to tell where it was I put them and just how many of them are out there waiting to face the fire. I try to keep it updated as I go, but nobody's perfect. Once every year or two a full physical inventory is required to keep everything straight, 'marked and 'membered; count 'em, get 'em reorganized, and fix all the mistakes on my spreadsheet.
> 
> ...


I think you need an outside inventory company. It can be expensive but hey I'll help a brother out! :vs_laugh:


----------

